
Cato: Stimulus bills could add nearly $6T to national debt - RandomWebGuy
https://www.thedailyfodder.com/2020/05/cato-stimulus-bills-could-add-nearly-6.html
======
RandomWebGuy
All told, these decisions will add an estimated $5.8 trillion to the national
debt.

The deficit will soar to nearly $4 trillion in 2020, then narrow to roughly
$1.5 trillion for the next few years, before it is expected to widen again.

